# Looking for companions to start a small settlement



## SourTech (Aug 16, 2017)

Im looking to start a small settlement (not sure where yet), and would like to know if anyone would like to join me? I plan on finding a spot and staying there permanently.(Suggestions are welcome) I want to get back to living life the way it was meant to be lived. I can make tools, hunt, fish, build etc.. I'm a pretty friendly person in general, very easy going, and like to be around people. One of the the reasons I have not done something like this already is because I know I need some form of companionship. Someone to talk to, learn from, and just enjoy the wilderness with. Community is half the battle when doing stuff like this. 

Anyways please feel free to message me if you interested in doing something like this.


----------



## Shaka (Sep 9, 2017)

Are you still looking for companions?


----------



## Popsicle (Nov 15, 2017)

I'm in!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Nov 15, 2017)

I do a good bit of this at my place I just made a thread and am open to certain people when I get back check er out if you want. With the right people and a certain mental click I could consider folks for longer term


----------



## DreaderDread (Nov 15, 2017)

I'm down I just need my mushroom & marijuana patch!


----------



## Athena212 (Nov 25, 2017)

I'm in but where!! Needs to be warm climate so we can grow our food supply and obviously our cannabis supply. I have been putting off doing it myself due mainly to the need for someone to hunt, fish, protect, etc. Great idea!!!!


----------



## Aleks Milenkovic (Nov 26, 2017)

I have a project in motion to squat an island in south Croatia. A few large uninhabited islands with pine forest. I have a sealine 410 statesman yacht so this project won’t be too hard

All welcome for details, message me


----------



## Packitup (Apr 8, 2018)

Very interested


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Apr 9, 2018)

Am in upstate NY and doing this. Having a gathering on the 28th I posted a thread about in the events forum.


----------



## montucky (Apr 30, 2018)

I’m in, have survival experience, construction experience, masonry, hunting, fishing, etc.


----------



## junkpolecat99 (Apr 30, 2018)

I'm curious


----------



## junkpolecat99 (Apr 30, 2018)

I'm in southeast michigan but upstate NY is pretty close by. I don't wanna leave the security of setting my own hours with GrubHub and DoorDash in the low-traffic region of Ann Arbor.


----------



## paiche (May 2, 2018)

I'm looking for land, hoping to get something big and invite others in on it. I'm thinking somewhere here in Maine because land is cheap and laws and codes are few. We want community, mutual aid, neo-aboriginal lifestyles. If you are ever out this way come meet us maybe we can make something awesome happen.


----------



## junkpolecat99 (May 2, 2018)

paiche said:


> I'm looking for land, hoping to get something big and invite others in on it. I'm thinking somewhere here in Maine because land is cheap and laws and codes are few. We want community, mutual aid, neo-aboriginal lifestyles. If you are ever out this way come meet us maybe we can make something awesome happen.




Maine is #2 for weed on the east coast next to MICHIGAN! I'm interested to grow!!!


----------



## paiche (May 3, 2018)

junkpolecat99 said:


> Maine is #2 for weed on the east coast next to MICHIGAN! I'm interested to grow!!!


Yeah, it's nice to be able to grow a few plants without fear of imprisonment.


----------



## SourTech (Jun 10, 2018)

Quick update on this. We left in January, with just myself and one other person. Now we have a group of 6. Each of us has our own shelter that can be moved if needed. Our individual camps are spread out about a quarter mile, but rarely use them. Its more for if you want some alone time. Our main camp is where we meet up and discuss chores, share food, and sleep. We dont use any tents, and very little store bought items. Medicine is currently our largest expense. The people we brought into our camp were homeless, and had very few skills, however now all of us know how to hunt, and we all split the responsibility of finding food. No one has stumbled into our camp yet, and i doubt anyone would even know it was camp if they did. Im only here for a few more hours, and then im going to head back.


----------



## DazeDreamer (Jun 27, 2018)

SourTech said:


> Quick update on this. We left in January, with just myself and one other person. Now we have a group of 6. Each of us has our own shelter that can be moved if needed. Our individual camps are spread out about a quarter mile, but rarely use them. Its more for if you want some alone time. Our main camp is where we meet up and discuss chores, share food, and sleep. We dont use any tents, and very little store bought items. Medicine is currently our largest expense. The people we brought into our camp were homeless, and had very few skills, however now all of us know how to hunt, and we all split the responsibility of finding food. No one has stumbled into our camp yet, and i doubt anyone would even know it was camp if they did. Im only here for a few more hours, and then im going to head back.


in PA?
I've been wanting to do this for a long time but also have not found anyone to do it with.. I'm currently on the west coast though I was thinking of somewhere in the pnw to do it.
how did you end up meeting the person you left with?


----------



## Dorkimus Prime (Jul 8, 2018)

I'm curious what state you're in? I'm not interested in joining but just wanting to know where you chose and why? I used to be big into survivalism but since I got really sick last year I've haven't had it in me to live outdoors. I want to get back to it now I'm feeling better.

If you get a chance post some pics of the progress in this thread.


----------

